# Blue Cross Card



## emf_1978 (17 Jul 2018)

I was medically released last week due to an awarded condition of PTSD. I would have thought that VAC or medavie blue cross would have sent me a VA blue cross card prior to my release but they did not.
I called today and it shows "released member" on the VAC website, so they transferred my call to medavie bluecross.
Medavie blue cross stated that i still show as "serving member" on their system and until that is changed, they can not issue me a VAC card. They transferred my call to some Ottawa blue cross coordinator, who then told me I had to contact the MIR at my releasing unit.
I called the blue cross coordinator at my releasing unit and she said I have to contact my orderly room....
I then contacted the release section and they reviewed everything and it all looks good on their end so they suggested I call VAC back...
I called VAC back and this time they said it could take 6 weeks for the system to change my status, which is initiated by Ottawa and that i would have to seek reimbursement when i actually receive my card.

So here I am looking at options for medications and will have to pay for everything up front and absorb the cost of treatment for the next 6 weeks or so on an extremely limited income???? not cool!

This does not seem like it is the way it should be! if this is the norm, i will just suck it up for 6 weeks and hope for the best. But I am curious if this is in fact normal?


----------



## Rifleman62 (18 Jul 2018)

Don't you have Sun Life coverage? Retired Med/Dent coverage?There could be a delay getting this coverage also. 

Sun life pays the Pharmacy up front so all you pay on pickup is your annual deductible (first claim of the year), and 20% of the cost. Sometimes the Pharmacy charges more for the medication than Sun Life authorizes, but this is usually a very small amt.

The premium for Sun Life, the annual deductible, and the 20% are tax delectable. Go on line to get a print out at year end.


----------



## Teager (18 Jul 2018)

For Sun Like coverage go here http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/health/group-health-insurance

You can also contact the veterans ombudsman as this is an issue they deal with a lot.

Rifleman I believe things have changed and there is no longer an annual deductible just the 20%. I think we now pay 50% of the plan cost.


----------



## army n navy medic (18 Jul 2018)

Did you not receive your 3month prescription upon release?


----------



## catalyst (18 Jul 2018)

The request has to come from the CAF that you are not in MES. 

I have found this takes about 2 weeks. 

If you are 3b, did you apply for the rehabilitation program? Your case manager can address this internally. Send a MVA message.


----------



## emf_1978 (25 Jul 2018)

After contacting VAC and expressing that it is unacceptable, they are sending me a temporary card.


----------

